# Your favorite YouTubers for Classical Music uploads



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I wanna share with you all a YouTuber friend of mine who uploads just the most exciting rare pieces on his channel, multiple works a day. His name is Rodders, and I hope you all get a chance to see his playlists he's made over the years. Hundreds of works in nicely organized genre lists. I discover new music every week through his channel, it's always exciting to see what he's gonna upload next.

Check out what he has!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9g5M2trqPDiGn5fC_dl63g/playlists

Who are some of your favorite channels for discovering new music? Post here!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Enjoyed the Von Reznicek symphony. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/user/ValentinaLisitsa
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsrXO5Zgulz8_9BQXBOb2aw
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCD7QUSiWc7QBP2XGRMGwjEg

Just to name a few.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I wanna share with you all a YouTuber friend of mine who uploads just the most exciting rare pieces on his channel, multiple works a day. His name is Rodders, and I hope you all get a chance to see his playlists he's made over the years. Hundreds of works in nicely organized genre lists. I discover new music every week through his channel, it's always exciting to see what he's gonna upload next.
> 
> Check out what he has!
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9g5M2trqPDiGn5fC_dl63g/playlists


That's great! I subscribed to his page already. 



> Who are some of your favorite channels for discovering new music? Post here!


I like _Fafner888_ and _Classical Music/ /Reference Recording_:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbMISEiX4KfykNV9bn26x0w/videos

https://www.youtube.com/user/Fafner888/videos


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Allerius said:


> That's great! I subscribed to his page already.
> 
> I like _Fafner888_ and _Classical Music/ /Reference Recording_:
> 
> ...


The classical music reference recordings channel tends to be very good. I don't listen on youtube too much but I often check to see if that channel has a recording of pieces when I'm trying to decide what to buy as the selected recordings tend to be some of the best.


----------

